# Springfield Makeover



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

My salty old Springfield after coati g and tune up.










I had actually managed to wear the bluing off the front strap so that it was down to the bare carbon steel.

Figured while it was in for re-coating it could get some upgrades.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This was the before picture from a few years ago.










Frame and slide cerakoted. Cut slide for dove tail front. Replaced sights with 10-8 fiber optic front and black rear.

Some clean up of frame dings, a new sear, bushing, plug and some action / lock up work and we're good to go.

You know it's a nice piece of work when the shop doing the work wants to buy it vs giving it back.


----------

